# Garlic Vinaigrette Salad Dressing



## kitchenelf (Oct 21, 2003)

Garlic Vinaigrette

1/2 cup olive oil
1/4 cup white wine vinegar
3-5 garlic cloves, crushed
fresh ground black pepper to taste
2 tablespoons dijon mustard
pinch tarragon
pinch dill
pinch marjoram
pinch basil
pinch thyme

Beat with whisk until mixed.

This was originally posted by Katherine (KAT)


----------



## DampCharcoal (Apr 17, 2004)

I've had something like this dressing recipe over a spinach salad with chopped egg and crumbled bacon. There was (is?) a tiny restaurant in Uptown Westerville that served the best salads, quiches and desserts I've ever had. It has taken me nearly a decade to even come close to replicating their Quiche Lorraine (and I'm 29!) yet the dressing recipe has always eluded me! If this is the real deal, kitchenelf, I owe you! If not, I still owe you!


----------



## DampCharcoal (May 1, 2004)

kitchenelf and/or KAT, you are my heroes! I tried the recipe and it's just what I've been searching for! Since I'm a minor league hitter trying to play in the majors, there's probably not much I can offer you except a big thank you!


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 17, 2005)

Another great recipe from the archives.  Would this be great on some Romaine with grated Parmesan cheese and some croutons?


----------

